# New Zealand Nationals 2014



## jbrungar (Nov 7, 2014)

Will take place on Sunday 7th of December in Hamilton. See http://www.speedcubing.nz/event/new-zealand-nationals-2014 for details.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 7, 2014)

I might be able to go.


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 7, 2014)

I will be there ..can't wait to see the schedule


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! Should be going.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 7, 2014)

oh wow,Anson Lin is gonna be there!Great.


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, Must practice Megaminx


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 9, 2014)

will be there


----------



## D4vd (Nov 11, 2014)

Shaping up to be awesome!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2014)

Registered. Looking forward to it!

Say, any chance of skewb?


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2014)

After consideration I've decided not to come. Too expensive; I need to be saving for Brazil.

Have fun guys!


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 9, 2014)

Results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealandNationals2014


----------



## Hypocrism (Dec 9, 2014)

Well done to everybody involved - pushing the NRs faster bit by bit!


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/63997293/Speedy-Angelu-is-a-cube-master

http://www.radionz.co.nz/national/programmes/afternoons/audio/20160560/speedcubing-angelu-cayanan


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2014)

Totally badass Angelu :tu


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2014)

Dene said:


> Totally badass Angelu :tu



Yep she's the man, National champ two years in a row!


----------

